# Just bought a Cannondale Trail 5



## Caryboy60013 (Apr 5, 2021)

I was out for a drive on Friday afternoon in the Chicagoland area and happened to find a garage sale so I stopped in to see if there was anything interesting there. Found an approximately 3 to 4 year old Cannondale Trail 5 for sale. It had flat tires, but other than that it looks like new. Had my 12 volt tire inflator with, so asked the person if I could put air in the tires and go for a test ride, they said ok so I put air in the tires and rode it around a few blocks. Seemed ok to me so I asked them what they wanted for it, and they said $300. Told them well it likely will need tires since they are kinda dry rotted, I have $200 cash if they want it. They said well we were hoping for $300, but we are trying to move and need to be out of the house here on Monday so, if you want it we'll take $200. Loaded it up in my van and brought it home. Haven't really rode it much yet except to get the morning coffee at the local dunkin donuts which is a mile away from the house... but it seems like a really nice bike. I always wanted a Cannondale so.... Just wondering what people think of the Cannondale Trail 5???


----------



## robbbery (Jan 12, 2021)

Sounds like a steal! Especially in the pandemic market, where prices are getting jacked up to the high heavens. Enjoy the bike, and revel in the awesomeness of the find!


----------

